# Hooking up 1124p - what do i need



## dunkman23 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry if this is already a topic, but unfortunately, i couldnt find it after i did a search. I even tried to google it and find photos of the back of the 1124p. still nothing. 

But anyho.

I am about to purchase a 1124p and I wanted to know what wires I need to connect it.
I know the wire going into the sub and receiver is a RCA end. but what about connecting 
into the 1124? is it a XLC? RCA? or a 1/4 Jack. 

what wires do I need?

Thanks.


btw. the receiver I am using is a Pioneer VSX21-txh, and the sub is a SVS SB12-nsd.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, dunkman!

Behringer’s web site has pictures of the 1124P’s front and back panels. The BFD has both XLR and ¼” connections. You can use cables with RCAs on one end and ¼” plugs on the other.










Alternately, you can use a mic cable with XLRs between the BFD and the sub.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## dunkman23 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks wayne, I appreciate it..

is there any difference in sound quality between the XLR and 1/4 jack cables.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No difference in sound quality. However, if your sub is some distance from the BFD, the mic cable might be a better option for that connection.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

